# HP EVO rims. Anyone change the center caps?



## PIMP 1.8T (Jul 7, 2003)

I know alot of people on here have these rims. Anyone change or cover up the hideous HP Design center cap. If so what was the diameter of the cap/sticker you had to buy/make? I measured it an got roughly 57mm, and I found a bunch of VW caps on ebay in that size. Just want to see if anyone else has replaced the HP caps, so i can confim the size. LMK Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r6&vr6 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: HP EVO rims. Anyone change the center caps? (PIMP 1.8T)*

I just bought a used staggered setup and I am looking to do the same. The center caps do suck. However my oem cap will not fit. I was thinking of taking the stock centers & cutting off the tabs and then srewing\glueing these to the HP cneter cap base. 
A question for you. Are your wheels hub centric? the center of mine are a lot bigger than my factory set and I don't see a groove for a cetenering ring either? I mounted them up and I think they will be fine but it is such a pain and has me thinking of switching to a stud setup.


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: HP EVO rims. Anyone change the center caps? (r6&vr6)*

I found one guy so far over in the 337/20th section, the jerk will not admit what vw center caps he used though.


----------



## PIMP 1.8T (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: HP EVO rims. Anyone change the center caps? (20thAEguy)*

I found abunch of VW caps on ebay 57mm in size. Which was roughly what I got when I measured my HP cap. I might just take the risk. I won't be re-doing my rims for another month or so, so I am in no rush for these. I just would like to get the right size, and not experiment.


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

well let me know


----------



## PIMP 1.8T (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: (20thAEguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAEguy* »_well let me know









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll keep u updated


----------



## PIMP 1.8T (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: (PIMP 1.8T)*

Ok I bought these caps. I am re-doing my rims black, and polishing the lip/dish area so it's almost chrome. I tihnk these caps will look best. I'll keep everyone updated on the sizing. They were $6.99 on ebay plus $10 to ship.


----------



## PIMP 1.8T (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: HP EVO rims. Anyone change the center caps? (r6&vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r6&vr6* »_
A question for you. Are your wheels hub centric? the center of mine are a lot bigger than my factory set and I don't see a groove for a cetenering ring either? I mounted them up and I think they will be fine but it is such a pain and has me thinking of switching to a stud setup.

I never answeard you. Yes I do have hubcentric rings for my wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r6&vr6 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: HP EVO rims. Anyone change the center caps? (PIMP 1.8T)*

Where did you get them and how are they retained to the wheel hub? Do you have a part number for them or know what brand they are? Those caps look pretty good. If they work without any or minor mods definitely let us know. Right now I am planning on going to a plastics shop and getting some 2.25" disks cut about 1/4 " thick and putting some VW emblems on the top. I'd rather just buy cap like you got though.


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: HP EVO rims. Anyone change the center caps? (r6&vr6)*

this shouldnt be hard to do, probably as simple as a little trimming on a certain factory center cap


----------



## r6&vr6 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (PIMP 1.8T)*

Please update us when possible. From the specs they give they look like they will snap right in.


----------



## PIMP 1.8T (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: (r6&vr6)*

I will update you guys when I get the caps. But for now you guys should go on EBay and search "VW Center caps" You get a bunch of results. Chrome caps, black caps, OEM, Aftermarket. Lots to choose from. It's a gamble but for $16 there is not much to loose. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r6&vr6 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (PIMP 1.8T)*

Yeah I just ordered the same ones you got. The other on ebay seemed too small or too big these look to be the right ones. I also got me some hubcentric rings for $13. I'll update when I get my caps too


----------



## r6&vr6 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (r6&vr6)*

update coming tommorrow. They tried to deliver my caps but I wasn't home to sign. It only took 1 week for caps to get here from hong kong


----------



## r6&vr6 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (r6&vr6)*

Got my caps. Packaging was questionable for such a long trip but there was only a very small spot of damage. 
They are not just a snap in and go because the wheel hole is a little larger than the cap. So I just wrapped 2 layers of electrical tape around cap (3 layers on 9" wide rears). I then pushed them into the hole. This retains them well enough that they won't fall out. Check out the pics.


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

well can you measure the stock caps diameter? there is most likely an exact size match out there somewhere


----------



## r6&vr6 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (20thAEguy)*

This is going to work well enough to suit me. I generally don't like to half a$$ stuff but the caps look good (tape can not be seen from front of wheel) and will stay retained to the wheel and nobody will know the differece. The outside of the cap is the perfect diameter it is the retaining lugs on the back that need to be bigger. If you find the perfect caps let us know.


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (r6&vr6)*

I emailed a source.


----------



## PIMP 1.8T (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: (20thAEguy)*

Just got my caps today. I like what r6&vr6 did. I might epoxy mine in the hole. I don't plan on taking them out. I will decide in the spring. I all winter to think about it. Overall, the caps were a pretty good buy for $10. Better a bit to small then to big.


----------



## KingofCancer (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (PIMP 1.8T)*

the caps you guys boght were the 57mm right?
I am getting evos too and want to order the caps to be here at the same time
NYMike


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (nymike)*

I think thats what they got but Im tempted to get something smaller since they needed to tape them in.


----------



## ewheeler (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (20thAEguy)*

Should that be something bigger. I'm looking also.


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (ewheeler)*

yes I meant bigger, probably 1mm bigger


----------



## r6&vr6 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: (nymike)*

57 mm yep. They are perfect size as far as the front is concerned but the back part where they snap in is too small hence the tape. it only took me a week to get them form hong kong.


----------



## CraigsVR6 (Nov 30, 2003)

I am guessing that you will need at least 60mm to fit nicely. Just my .02


----------



## Imagn (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (r6&vr6)*

Hey, 
got any of the HP caps still, if you have one orignal one left let me know i would like to get one to replace the one that broke
Thanks
Gary
email [email protected]


----------



## 20thAEguy (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Imagn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Imagn* »_Hey, 
got any of the HP caps still, if you have one orignal one left let me know i would like to get one to replace the one that broke
Thanks
Gary
email [email protected]

have you read this post Gary? its about putting on different center caps from ebay not selling HP center caps.


----------



## 2002GLS1.8t (Jul 1, 2005)

I have a set as well and have to agree, what was hp thinking. There is this guy, user name quibee, he did the conversion and has since sold his rims. I was not able to get the info out of him, maybe one of you could be so lucky... Let me know how you make out.


----------

